# New hack...M5 V10



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Sold the R32 a while back now, ended up buying an E39 V8 535i, however I've just also sold that and hoping to get down this week to pick up the next one...

E60 M5 V10 in Saphire Black.









Not actual car. This is from Google but I.believe it was detailed here..

Actual car lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

*drools* lovely car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Totally loving it,my mate down my bit just sold a cracker as well


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers all

Scott it's going to gordon soon...should catch up?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a plan D and no seen Muir in a long time either


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Wish i knew you where on the hunt buddy,as he just sold this one


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Is your mate paul elliot


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> Is your mate paul elliot


He's no the one that sold it,how you know Paul ??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't but was speaking to him on bmw oc


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh cool,sure he has a golf though lol


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks lovely pal! A bit of an upgrade from the golf


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very smart, i will own one of these one day!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

jealous.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice Car! Love the M5 & M3.


----------



## CleanUseless (May 18, 2011)

Nice one,same Black on Black as mine! I've only had mine 3 weeks but I'm loving it :driver:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice mate, love and m5.

Sutty.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely car pal, congratulations. Good mate of mine had an Interlagos Blue one with a Typhoon Induction Kit and a custom made stainless steel exhaust. It sounded like an old F1 car, possibly the most beautiful sounding car I've ever come across. So much so, the guys brother bought an M6 to match!

I spent a nice amount of time behind the wheel on several occasions and the engine response, noise and feel of the motor is one of motoring's great experiences. The chassis balance was a dream too and dare I say it, drift friendly (on a private runway of course ). The low speed gearbox woes are quickly forgotten as soon as you get over 4000rpm!

Stunning car, I think you can tell I'm a fan! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice, awesome value for money these cars!

Get saving for a clutch


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely :thumb: Sub'd :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haha cheers all....booked my train today, travelling down tomorrow morning


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is the best kind of one-way ticket :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Love these cars! Soooo jealous!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

swithering to order a plate for it now....or wait until its here....


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

How far you traveling to pick it up? You might want to take a litre of oil with you, they burn about a litre every 1000 miles, if it's done a few miles before it was last topped up you might get a warning on the computer on your way back to put 1litre in. I sold mine about a month ago.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

can easily stop in somewhere if need be, its only 160miles away give or take...

whats the oil needed out of interest...so i know what to pick up?


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

10w60 castrol edge Is the recommended oil. Not many places stock 10w60.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

bugger it...bought a plate...if i don't turn out to take this one...ill have to buy another one now. :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Bet that was a tidy little sum


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

SBM said:


> Bet that was a tidy little sum


not really!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

best oil is castrol edge 10W60 which ECP stock, but bmw have a deal with shell now and the helix ultra racing 10w60 is also as good


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

will pick up a bottle when I'm down there and keep it in the car


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Home...what a long ass day!

plates i had made are here, though cant fit them till i get the V5 back...boo.

wonder how long it lasts till i get a quiet word I'm my ear about the spacing from the FBI....

probably the worst camera phone picture ever....but anyway....


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

You will love it, I have its brother, an E63 M6, same engine.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

so far the only word I've found to describe it its.....animal. lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i honestly wouldnt bother with the spacing on those plates mate, just asking to be pulled over and over again. plus i think they cheapen cars.
just get legally spaced plates and enjoy that monster of a car (jealous)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Home...what a long ass day!
> 
> plates i had made are here, though cant fit them till i get the V5 back...boo.
> 
> ...


And font :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:tumbleweed: Ach they will never know lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Took a wee drive over to Glasgow and booked it in for an entire weeks worth of treatment from Gordon at Defined Details, should come out the other end looking like new


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking forward to the thread on that when its done


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

me too!

a wee while away yet though...


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Wow awesome car mate!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

went and picked the tips, goes in monday for the boxes to be deleted.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

a little once over with PolishAngel Black Wulfenite.....looks fine...but is in dire need of correction.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

car dropped off today, got a text saying it'll be ready to rock tomorrow morning  

happy days


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

video from the workshop....not sure if it'll play?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=765049440288930


----------



## marcoijpelaar (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice sound! its like good music!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice note to it...not too raspy like my old R32


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bmw+m5+v10+eisenmann+exhaust


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Not an eisenmann


----------



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

I would absolutely adore one of these.

The subtlety and that exhaust note. A naturally aspirated V10, in a saloon car?! Mentally and utterly intoxicating.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love these...the shape..style.... stunning motor and a perfect colour choice too, wont have any probs spotting this on fifes roads when done then?....lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the sound of a V10. Sounds like an F1 car and is completely bonkers in a family saloon.
They would have sold loads more if it wasn't for the gearbox


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Anything under 3krpm and the gearbox hates it!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Wee hour in the bay tidying it up, could do with a proper steam clean when i have more time...


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Love these, I was looking at them awhile ago, but couldnt justify the cost so I went for the E39 M5 instead


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I badly want an E60 M5 touring, got to be the ultimate estate car.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

What did you use on the engine bay? I have an E60 as well.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Orange degreaser, agitated with a brush then wiped with a MF, then AG trim dressing....nothing hardcore lol


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you need to cover any part of the engine before spraying with degreaser?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nah i didn't bother, just take care around the electricals....its not as if its soaked...i don't really pressure wash the bays, i prefer to do it this way...


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. Engine bay looks great.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers matey...

couple i found from the local car meet tonight 










the V5 needs to move its ass so i can get the plate on!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Small updates, the plate is now on (legally)....annnnnnnd its been in for throttle actuators and an idle control unit....should get it back monday. 

hoping to get a loan of a DA and apply some PA master sealant one day next week, I've dislocated my left knee, so I'm kinda half disabled at the moment!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice thread. The sound from these v10's are amazing


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Fun while it lasted...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ooops how did that happen?

Hopefully you are ok.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 17, 2013)

Evo X or V10 M5

One of these will be my next car. So scared of the red cog of death in one of these though.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

V10 just kicked in y0


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

V10 0 NO what the hells happened? To fast or some other idiot?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh no what happened? I trust you are ok?


----------



## sbeezley (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutely gutted read this thread earlier today then saw the pics not a good start hope your ok


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Hope your OK and that the M5 is not a write-off?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaw Davy, what happened?  Hope you're OK. :thumb:

I think you may need 4wd again! 

Alan W


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

B17BLG said:


> V10 just kicked in y0


I shouldn't but that was funny as!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

It's a write off, hit oil I think...was like ice, roads were wet....then some trees


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

As an ex-motorcyclist it sounds like you hit a diesel slick.


----------

